# W/T Equipment of Queen Mary 1936



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Came across this while trawling the 'net. It's a bit long winded - there are 23 pages, but an interesting overview of the ship's equipment as compiled by H.M. Signal School Portsmouth August 1936.


----------



## IMRCoSparks (Aug 22, 2008)

The website for the QM file is here http://www.godfreydykes.info/THE LINER RMS QUEEN MARY AUGUST 1936.htm

I was intrigued by the last item describing the depth sounder. Little more than a hammer striking a conductive piece of metal through the hull and picking up the return echo on a hydrophone.


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

IMRCoSparks said:


> The website for the QM file is here http://www.godfreydykes.info/THE LINER RMS QUEEN MARY AUGUST 1936.htm
> 
> I was intrigued by the last item describing the depth sounder. Little more than a hammer striking a conductive piece of metal through the hull and picking up the return echo on a hydrophone.


Oops seems I forgot to include the link - thanks for posting it... I often send emails with attachments - only I forget to include the actual attachment - must be an age thing - though I always blame the computer...

Yes the depth sounder appeared rather basic. I remember an old Marconi sounder I sailed with - that had a revolving arm with a tube on the end that flashed to indicate the depth.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Filia indicator. Neon driven by receiver at end of rotating arm. Rotating arm precisely timed to measure time from transmission, same as belt and stylus on chart recorder.

Had one with Atlas sounder on Stonehaven/GYXD but not seen since. (Transmitter a little less primitive).

Thread reminds me I was told of a Marconi 'Barnacle Buster' which was, I understand just a very powerful transmitter without receiver.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I was looking at the report again today - QM was a really well thought through design...state of the art for her day...

Does anyone know if the Elizabeth was the same?


----------

